# Automator et fichiers pdf



## ital13410 (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous j'aurai besoin de votre aide avec automator

Voila j'ai plus de 300 fichiers pdf et j'aimerai les renommer un par un avec le titre présent dans le pdf 
J'ai essayé avec automator mais il me dit erreur 
quelqu'un pourrais t il m'aider 

Merci d'avance
Suis sous Lion Mac OS X 10.8.2


----------

